# glitch every couple minutes

## antonpez

Hello all,

I browsed forum, but i couldn't find anything. Maybe there is nothing to my problem or i am lousy in searching for one.

I've been facing strange quirk on my latest gentoo "installation".

I made several installations in history and never found following problem.

Anywayz, I suspect that problems is kernel related, or to be more precise, some configuration option enabled (or not enbled) in kernel is the reason my system acting strange.

In fact, it is not all the time, but every couple minutes or so.

First time i noticed is after i did initial installation.(Not X or, KDE, GNOME Related for sure!)

So, how it is manifested?!

For instance, if i type something in console, when glitch occures, i get last pressed letter repeated about 4 times.

Or, if i listen to the audio stream, i can hear a little glitch now and than.

Don't know how to describe, but lets say, if the glitch occures when my belowed singer sings word "writer", than it would sound like "wriwriter". So "wri" part is about how long glitch is observable.

Something like "deja-vu" in matrix  :Very Happy: 

well, enough of my not well description of problem.

I can attach .config file if needed, but i somehow suspect that someone will point me to where i should look in kernel config, so for now i am not attaching anything.

This looks like some timing problem, or buffer, cache... i ddddon't know ( hey, dddd just happened  :Very Happy:  )

looked at dmesg, and /var/log/messages, there is nothing showing anything strange.

Here is kernel versiiiion. (<--- hey, again!!   :Laughing:  )

Linux kgentoo 3.4.9-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Sep 2 20:49:23 CEST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)

Please help, system is running but this glitch is realy anoying.

And, i am struggling with english, so please ignore my english grammar.

Also, if anything i wrote needs clarification, ill try again with different approach.

----------

## Thistled

Can you post the output of

```
emerge --info
```

and

```
lspci -v
```

?

Also, use a LiveDVD and mount your system, and see if the problem persists.

That way you can eliminate on board controller drivers or even hardware failure.

----------

## antonpez

 *Thistled wrote:*   

> Can you post the output of
> 
> ```
> emerge --info
> ```
> ...

 

Wow, that was fast!

With LiveDVD, i tried already, but forgot to mention, there is no problem.

Also, cloning this installation to other system, will produce exact the same problem, so it is not hw related for sure.

here are outputs

```
# emerge --info 

Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.4.9-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.4.9-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2520M_CPU_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 15 Oct 2012 00:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4-r2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="hr en"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 autoipd avahi berkdb bluetooth bluray branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cli connection-sharing consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dhclient dhcp dhcpcd dri dts dv dvd dvdr emboss encode exif faac faad fam ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran fping gdbm gif gnome gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk3 iconv imagemagick ipod iproute2 ipv6 java jpeg kde kipi laptop lcms ldap libkms libnotify lua lzma lzo mad melt minizip mjpeg mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib musicbrainz nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nsplugin nss ogg opengl openmp pam pango passwordsave pcre pdf perl phonon pkcs11 plasma png policykit ppds pppd pyqt4 python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline resolvconf samba scanner script sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification subtitles svg tcpd theora tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vcd vorbis wifi wxwidgets x264 xa xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="hr en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

and

```

# lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21cf

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21cf

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 42

        Memory at f0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

        Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        I/O ports at 6000 [size=64]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

        Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [a4] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: i915

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21cf

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 44

        Memory at f2525000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Kernel driver in use: mei

        Kernel modules: mei

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21ce

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 45

        Memory at f2500000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        Memory at f252b000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        I/O ports at 6080 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [e0] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: e1000e

        Kernel modules: e1000e

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21cf

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at f252a000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21cf

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 46

        Memory at f2520000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21cf

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00005000-00005fff

        Memory behind bridge: f2400000-f24fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21cf

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=0c, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff

        Memory behind bridge: f1c00000-f23fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0400000-00000000f0bfffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21cf

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev b4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=0d, subordinate=0d, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

        Memory behind bridge: f1400000-f1bfffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0c00000-00000000f13fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21cf

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21cf

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

        Memory at f2529000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation QM67 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21cf

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

        Kernel modules: iTCO_wdt

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21cf

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 43

        I/O ports at 60a8 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 60bc [size=4]

        I/O ports at 60a0 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 60b8 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 6060 [size=32]

        Memory at f2528000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA v1.0

        Capabilities: [b0] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21cf

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 18

        Memory at f2524000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        I/O ports at efa0 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

        Kernel modules: i2c-i801

03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8195

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        I/O ports at 5000 [size=256]

        Memory at f2400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 01-91-81-fe-ff-4c-e0-00

        Kernel driver in use: rtl8192ce

        Kernel modules: rtl8192ce

0d:00.0 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd PCIe SDXC/MMC Host Controller (rev 08) (prog-if 01)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21cf

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at f1401000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [78] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [80] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [800] Advanced Error Reporting

        Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

        Kernel modules: sdhci-pci

0d:00.3 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 PCIe IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21cf

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        Memory at f1400000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [78] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [80] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Kernel driver in use: firewire_ohci

        Kernel modules: firewire-ohci

```

Thank You!

----------

## Thistled

Ok here's an idea.

If you log out of gnome / kde, go to a console (tty1) and kill your display mananger. Does the repetition happen then?

If it does, try disabling your network connection.

```
ifconfig eth0 stop
```

Then see if that stops it.

That might sound silly, but I do remember reading on here a while ago, someone had a similar problem, and it was being caused by their network driver. (I think).

It may also have something to do with the kernel config.

I see by #SMP that this is your first kernel config of this particular kernel.

I would suggest going through it with a fine tooth comb and ensure all the appropriate drivers are built into the kernel.

It may even be worthwhile booting with the Live DVD, chroot (ing) into your environment and rebuild the kernel, at least then you can avoid the

repetition and get on with the matter at hand.

----------

## antonpez

 *Thistled wrote:*   

> Ok here's an idea.
> 
> If you log out of gnome / kde, go to a console (tty1) and kill your display mananger. Does the repetition happen then?
> 
> If it does, try disabling your network connection.
> ...

 

Before i kill dm and stop netw. i'll just put quick reply.

the anoying glitch thingie started before emerged X, kde/gnome.

It started after initial installation.

Kernel is not genkernel. I made iniiiiiiiitial configuration, just as everytime before this system. (that doesn't mean that i REALLY knew what i was doing, but rather lucky guessing by the name of the kernel modules).

number # near SMP is not relevant here, i usualy remove .version so i always have 1  :Smile:  ok, now i finnaly understand why versioning is important  :Very Happy: 

i will stop X, and stop network, just cannot do that right now as i have to finnish couple things first.

But i'll be back soon with findings.

P.S. i think the same happens if i am not on wire, but on wireless, need to check again to be sure, tho.

----------

## Hu

I suspect a kernel configuration issue.  Once you confirm that the LiveDVD does not exhibit the problem, try copying its kernel+initramfs+modules to your system (assuming you can do so without overwriting your existing kernel) and boot from your hard drive using the kernel copied from the LiveDVD.  This might not work, if the media you used has an initramfs that assumes it is always used for a LiveDVD.  If it does work, then you can test whether the problem occurs with a known-good kernel and unknown user programs.

Please pastebin the output of grep -e '^[^#]' .config, where .config is the configuration used to build the currently installed 3.4.9-gentoo kernel.

----------

## antonpez

Hey all, 

not sure 100% yet, but i think i am onto right track.

My wireless could be the reason for strange glitches.

I did couple of test with X started or without X, with eth0 up and down, but problem happens when wireless is "on" even it is not used.

Doesn't matter if i shut it down by nm, or manualy, problem disapeares when wlan0 is stopped.

```

# lsmod

...

rtl8192ce              79562  0 

rtl8192c_common        70671  1 rtl8192ce

rtlwifi               110193  1 rtl8192ce

mac80211              515587  3 rtl8192ce,rtl8192c_common,rtlwifi

...

```

to shorten your search (i allready posted it)

```

# lspci -v

03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8195

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        I/O ports at 5000 [size=256]

        Memory at f2400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 01-91-81-fe-ff-4c-e0-00

        Kernel driver in use: rtl8192ce

        Kernel modules: rtl8192ce

```

----------

## antonpez

Partial output current .config

```

...

CONFIG_RTL8180=m

CONFIG_RTL8187=m

CONFIG_RTL8187_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RTL8192CE=m

CONFIG_RTL8192SE=m

CONFIG_RTL8192DE=m

CONFIG_RTL8192CU=m

CONFIG_RTLWIFI=m

CONFIG_RTLWIFI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_RTL8192C_COMMON=m

...

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TESTMODE=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_P2P is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_EXPERIMENTAL_MFP is not set

```

What would be my next steps to fix the problem?

Where should i look? There is nothing in dmesg or /var/log/messages

Maybe i need to turn off TRACING and/or TESTMODE for IWLWIFI or RTLWIFI_DEBUG and than recompile?!

----------

## antonpez

```

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

# CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_NOINLINE is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_VERBOSE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HT_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_TKIP_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_IBSS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_VERBOSE_PS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_VERBOSE_MPL_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_VERBOSE_MPATH_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_VERBOSE_MHWMP_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_VERBOSE_TDLS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_COUNTERS is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM=m

```

----------

## Thistled

Hey Antonpez

I'll start this like I usually do....

I might be barking up the wrong tree. lol.

Looking at this...

```
CONFIG_LIB80211=m 

 CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=m 

 CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m 

 CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m
```

It got me thinking, you do have the module loaded for your wireless, but it looks like some other "wireless" modules are being built, but according

to your lsmod it looks as if they are not loaded.

I would go through your Kernel config and build the wireless things into your kernel.

As Hu has already pointed out, if you could look at the kernel config file of the Live DVD kernel and compare it to yours, it might well tell you what you are needing to enable.

I think it has something to do with the encryption part of the wireless.

The stuttering you are experiencing probably has something to do with your wireless connection trying to "stay alive" so to speak.

----------

## antonpez

LOL, barking up the wrong tree  :Smile: 

i greped lsmod, and copied partialy.

here it comes what i think is important:

```

rtl8192ce              79562  0 

rtl8192c_common        70671  1 rtl8192ce

rtlwifi               110193  1 rtl8192ce

mac80211              515587  3 rtl8192ce,rtl8192c_common,rtlwifi

cfg80211              201324  2 rtlwifi,mac80211

```

and full lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

rfcomm                 46649  12 

bnep                   18058  2 

nfnetlink_log          17845  0 

nfnetlink              14327  1 nfnetlink_log

vboxnetadp             25152  0 

vboxnetflt             22115  1 

vboxdrv               222455  3 vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt

joydev                 17412  0 

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     32129  1 

snd_hda_codec_conexant    57831  1 

arc4                   12529  2 

rtl8192ce              79562  0 

rtl8192c_common        70671  1 rtl8192ce

rtlwifi               110193  1 rtl8192ce

mac80211              515587  3 rtl8192ce,rtl8192c_common,rtlwifi

btusb                  18256  0 

bluetooth             209106  24 rfcomm,bnep,btusb

uvcvideo               72040  0 

usbkbd                 12908  0 

coretemp               13404  0 

usbmouse               12769  0 

snd_hda_intel          33209  11 

ghash_clmulni_intel    13180  0 

usbhid                 46775  0 

snd_hda_codec         127952  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_intel

aesni_intel            51481  0 

videobuf2_core         32762  1 uvcvideo

videodev              111204  1 uvcvideo

hid                    99728  1 usbhid

cryptd                 20352  2 ghash_clmulni_intel,aesni_intel

e1000e                157460  0 

videobuf2_vmalloc      12860  1 uvcvideo

videobuf2_memops       13368  1 videobuf2_vmalloc

snd_hwdep              13604  1 snd_hda_codec

firewire_ohci          40240  0 

aes_x86_64             17208  1 aesni_intel

snd_pcm                96674  6 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

cfg80211              201324  2 rtlwifi,mac80211

firewire_core          63411  1 firewire_ohci

thinkpad_acpi          81270  0 

psmouse                86162  0 

snd_timer              29284  4 snd_pcm

iTCO_wdt               17992  0 

microcode              22803  0 

tpm_tis                18678  0 

nvram                  14373  1 thinkpad_acpi

iTCO_vendor_support    13718  1 iTCO_wdt

serio_raw              13211  0 

pcspkr                 12718  0 

crc_itu_t              12707  1 firewire_core

snd                    78724  24 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,thinkpad_acpi,snd_timer

mei                    40650  0 

soundcore              15094  1 snd

sdhci_pci              18612  0 

wmi                    19070  0 

snd_page_alloc         18484  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

sdhci                  32472  1 sdhci_pci

i2c_i801               17338  0 

mac_hid                13254  0 

```

Still needs to grab .config from LiveDVD, will do that as soon as can.

First to compare configs, then to build new kernel with LiveDVD .config....

----------

## antonpez

Hi, here is update:

Booted with livedvd, but on livedvd missing needed firmware for wireless.

So i can't powerup card to check if it will work with livedvd kernel.

Also, modified mine kernel to be as close as possible to livedvd kernel, but nothing changed.

here is partial output of dmesg regarding wifi:

```

...

[    3.767040] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

...

[    3.989244] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2412 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:

[    3.989246] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    3.989248] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2417 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:

[    3.989249] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    3.989251] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2422 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:

[    3.989252] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    3.989254] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2427 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:

[    3.989255] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    3.989256] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2432 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:

[    3.989258] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    3.989259] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2437 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:

[    3.989260] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    3.989262] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2442 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:

[    3.989263] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    3.989264] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2447 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:

[    3.989266] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    3.989267] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2452 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:

[    3.989269] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    3.989270] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2457 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:

[    3.989271] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    3.989273] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2462 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:

[    3.989274] cfg80211: 2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    3.989275] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2467 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:

[    3.989277] cfg80211: 2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    3.989278] cfg80211: Updating information on frequency 2472 MHz for a 20 MHz width channel with regulatory rule:

[    3.989279] cfg80211: 2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A mBi, 2000 mBm)

[    3.989284] cfg80211: Disabling freq 2484 MHz as custom regd has no rule that fits a 20 MHz wide channel

[    3.989290] cfg80211: Pending regulatory request, waiting for it to be processed...

[    3.989424] rtl8192ce: Using firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin

[    3.991297] cfg80211: Ignoring regulatory request Set by core since the driver uses its own custom regulatory domain

[    3.994565] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'rtl_rc'

[    3.994709] rtlwifi: wireless switch is on

...

```

Maybe problem is somehow firmware related, but what i could find on net, everything seems fine.

```

/lib/firmware/rtlwifi

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 13540 Aug 11 21:20 rtl8192cfw.bin

```

----------

## antonpez

Hello,

update again,

i was wrong, there was firmware on LiveDVD but for some reason it wasnt loaded. 

Then i disovered that it will be loaded if i first boot with my gentoo, powerup wifi, then reboot with LiveDVD.

So, i got it running and enabled with LiveDVD.

Now, strange glitches gone with LiveDVD. So it must be kernel or firmware. (Firmware on LiveDVD is a bit older then i have).

So i tried with that firmware on my gentoo installation.

Unfortunately, it was not firmware related.

So, this problem is somehow kernel related...

What to do next? There is no any error in logs, dmesg.. nothing...

----------

## Thistled

Hey antonpez, have you tried building all the modules into the kernel [*] as opposed to [M]?

----------

## antonpez

 *Thistled wrote:*   

> Hey antonpez, have you tried building all the modules into the kernel [*] as opposed to [M]?

 

hello, 

just recompiled kernel with modules built in kernel.

seems that solved the problem.

now, why is that different?

----------

## Thistled

Hello Antonpez,

Woop Woop! Nice one man.

Your problem was a module not being loaded, whereas when you used the Live DVD, the module was loaded.

When using the live DVD, I would use the command

```
lsmod
```

which would list all the modules loaded by the system.

A live DVD will probably use what is known as a genkernel, which is kind of generic, and loads all the modules a system will probably need in order to "work".

This would have included your wifi module, and in particular I think, a module pertaining to wifi encryption.

Now, when you build your own kernel, you have to populate

```
/etc/conf.d/modules
```

with the list of modules you need your system to load at boot time.

Without knowing for sure which module you needed, I would say the best thing to do, is build it all into the kernel.

You can go to any other Gentoo system now, a second or third box, use the

```
lspci
```

command, and be in a position to build a kernel, with the correct modules built in.

The great difference between Genkernel and custom kernel, is you will now be using a kernel just a few Mb's in size, as opposed

to say 30 or 40Mb.

Just out of interest, when you type

```
lsmod
```

is there a large list of modules?

----------

## antonpez

Thank you for the fast reply,

anywayz, i'm still confused 

When i first asked for the strange glitch, i am pretty sure that all necessary modules was loaded. In my previous posts one can find previous lsmod outputs with all, by my opinion, relevant modules loaded. Also for the Wireless, it worked from the start. And, for sure wireless firmware was loaded, dmesg showed that and i could use wireless normally.  The only (but annoying) problem was, while wireless radio was on|enabled every couple minutes i had strange glitch, described in my first post on this thread.

Well, it is possible that some module or modules was missing and that particular ones was necessary to do its job so the glitch will not happen, but if it is really so, i would not expect that wireless will work nor make any connection (WPA|WPA2) without proper encryption or modules loaded. But, of course, i might have been wrong.

I understand the difference between genkernel and "custom" kernel, and usually i try to build custom kernel with only necessary modules built in, everything else should be in modules. At least that is how i like, not necessary the best option for some modules. Also, if needed, modules that aren't loaded automatically, they would go into /etc/conf.d/modules

I can not say that i understand 100% every segment of the kernel and its modules, but in general i have the picture what is going on. That is why, at first, suspected that my problem is somehow kernel related, and i suspect that one or several kernel config options (or wrong combination of it) was the reason for the strange glitch.

Here is the output of the current kernel modules that are loaded upon reboot. Now, there is no rtlwifi and its gang, as they are built into kernel.

```

<thebestsupercomputerever without name :) > ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

usbmouse               12769  0 

usbhid                 46775  0 

hid                    99728  1 usbhid

cisco_ipsec           597136  0 

vboxnetflt             22115  0 

vboxdrv               222455  1 vboxnetflt

joydev                 17412  0 

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     32129  1 

snd_hda_codec_conexant    57831  1 

uvcvideo               72040  0 

videobuf2_core         32762  1 uvcvideo

btusb                  18256  0 

videodev              111204  1 uvcvideo

bluetooth             209106  2 btusb

videobuf2_vmalloc      12860  1 uvcvideo

snd_hda_intel          33209  2 

videobuf2_memops       13368  1 videobuf2_vmalloc

coretemp               13404  0 

snd_hda_codec         127952  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_intel

ghash_clmulni_intel    13180  0 

snd_hwdep              13604  1 snd_hda_codec

aesni_intel            51481  1 

cryptd                 20352  2 ghash_clmulni_intel,aesni_intel

e1000e                157460  0 

snd_pcm                96674  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

aes_x86_64             17208  1 aesni_intel

thinkpad_acpi          81270  0 

snd_timer              29284  1 snd_pcm

mei                    40650  0 

tpm_tis                18678  0 

snd                    78724  12 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,thinkpad_acpi,snd_timer

iTCO_wdt               17992  0 

microcode              22803  0 

wmi                    19070  0 

nvram                  14373  1 thinkpad_acpi

i2c_i801               17338  0 

firewire_ohci          40240  0 

iTCO_vendor_support    13718  1 iTCO_wdt

psmouse                86162  0 

firewire_core          63411  1 firewire_ohci

soundcore              15094  1 snd

sdhci_pci              18612  0 

mac_hid                13254  0 

pcspkr                 12718  0 

serio_raw              13211  0 

snd_page_alloc         18484  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

sdhci                  32472  1 sdhci_pci

crc_itu_t              12707  1 firewire_core

```

Just ocured to me, when i switched from (M) to (*) i also removed all other "rtl" modules, so they are not build neither as modules or into kernel.... I might play with it, bring it back to either modules or builtin kernel, and see what are the results from that...

----------

## ppurka

You know what? Instead of fighting with modules, just boot into your livedvd (I hope it has a recent enough kernel on it), then move (i.e. backup) your current /usr/src/linux/.config. Finally, cd to the /usr/src/linux directory and run a

```
make localmodconfig
```

It might ask you some questions; you can look up the old .config and check what you answered to that. Essentially, what will happen is that it will detect the currently loaded modules in the livedvd and ensure that those modules will all be enabled in the config. This is typically exactly what you desire since the livedvd will only load the modules that your hardware actually supports.

----------

## antonpez

 *ppurka wrote:*   

> You know what? Instead of fighting with modules, just boot into your livedvd (I hope it has a recent enough kernel on it), then move (i.e. backup) your current /usr/src/linux/.config. Finally, cd to the /usr/src/linux directory and run a
> 
> ```
> make localmodconfig
> ```
> ...

 

Yes, i'll do that now, had to wait to get LiveDVD as it was left on other, far location.

And, compiling into kernel, was not solved the problem even i thought it is.

I'll be back.

----------

## antonpez

 *ppurka wrote:*   

> You know what? Instead of fighting with modules, just boot into your livedvd (I hope it has a recent enough kernel on it), then move (i.e. backup) your current /usr/src/linux/.config. Finally, cd to the /usr/src/linux directory and run a
> 
> ```
> make localmodconfig
> ```
> ...

 

Hello, 

I did that. Had to enable HID devices even they worked with LiveDVD. But that is OT and easy one to fix.

Now, when wireless radio is on, glitches are quite rare, but still here.

Have to recheck with only LiveDVD, maybe i haven't waited long enough last time i was checking.

----------

## geraldraaf

 *antonpez wrote:*   

>  ...
> 
> Now, when wireless radio is on, glitches are quite rare, but still here.

 

i recognized this glitches too, i could track down and solve the problem.

Like you i use gnome networkmanager (i think because of your use flags from above).

As described in Gnome Wiki i changed the line with exec from 

```
Exec=/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant -u
```

 to 

```
Exec=/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant -u -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log -dd -t
```

when i tail -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log the glitch is always when this messages are shown:

1353179703.131785: nl80211: Scan trigger

1353179710.046563: RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

1353179710.046703: RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

...

Next i add following to /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
network={

        ...

        bssid=<mac address from wlan accesspoint> 

        ...

}

```

sample: bssid=12:34:56:78:90:12

maybe this solve your glitch problems too.

kind regards

----------

